# Biggest Filter At Petsmart Ever



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

so i just got a job at petsmart and im working in the fish and little furry animals areas. so i was getting introduced to the giant filter they have. wow, i was blown away. biggest filter i have ever seen. i was just amazed, and confused. i wanna find the manual or some book about it and figure out its specs. what do you guys think it might be? its a filter powering roughy 50X 30 gallons tanks and about 5X 55 gallon tanks. it has one giant sump in the back. wish i could afford something like that!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Snap a pic


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

does this mean you will share your employee discount with us?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wich one , on 71 and keystone


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

ill take a picture tomorrow morning when i go in, i just got off work a couple hours ago.

and of course, pfury members automatically receive the discount! 15% baby! about to pick up a penguin 400.



piranha-freak101 said:


> Wich one , on 71 and keystone


nah man, its down in bloomington


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Liek said get a pic and somebody can tell you what each thing does. It ios pretty hard to guess what filterwould be used as there are practically infinite possibilities unless you have seen their filter before (which i havn't). Public aquariums have some beast filtration twoo for their huge saltwater systems.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Liek said get a pic and somebody can tell you what each thing does. It ios pretty hard to guess what filterwould be used as there are practically infinite possibilities unless you have seen their filter before (which i havn't). Public aquariums have some beast filtration twoo for their huge saltwater systems.


no worries no worries, ill grab some pics tomorrow morning when i go in before that place opens up.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought you were some expert military tactician with a couple tours under his belt and you work at Petsmart?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Petsmart is a minefield. his experience will come in handy.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

or im 22 years old, in college, and need summer work.

but yes, the other things you stated are true!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever its your choice but I'd imagine their be a lot better opportunities for a man of your credentials and expert military training.

Looking forward to a pic of Petsmarts filtration system.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Are not employees at petsmart suppose to be loving, caring, compassionate, since they deal with little fluffy animals. PetSmart must be needing people bad.


do you know me, sadboy? no? ok. thought so. unless you have something to add to the thread, there's really no need to make useless comments.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont know, but I'd imagine work in the security world would hire you. I dont know maybe its because so many young men have been through the Army in the states and employers are numb to it, but over here in Canada a military service looks really really good on a resume and I could easily harness it and land a job with more pay somewhere nice.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont even sweat it johnson,

Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> I dont know, but I'd imagine work in the security world would hire you. I dont know maybe its because so many young men have been through the Army in the states and employers are numb to it, but over here in Canada a military service looks really really good on a resume and I could easily harness it and land a job with more pay somewhere nice.


agreed completely, my fall back option after college is to be a police officer and my dream job is to use my spanish degree and military experience and work for the DEA. but like i said, summer job. that's the key. im not looking for my life job this summer, just some extra money to pay for fish stuff and pay some bills.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

gjohnson1989 said:


> I dont know, but I'd imagine work in the security world would hire you. I dont know maybe its because so many young men have been through the Army in the states and employers are numb to it, but over here in Canada a military service looks really really good on a resume and I could easily harness it and land a job with more pay somewhere nice.


agreed completely, my fall back option after college is to be a police officer and my dream job is to use my spanish degree and military experience and work for the DEA. but like i said, summer job. that's the key. im not looking for my life job this summer, just some extra money to pay for fish stuff and pay some bills.
[/quote]

Good on you. Sorry if I came across as a douche. Petsmart is not a bad summer job, its air conditioned, pretty clean, and close by.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Sadboy its his friend davery not him.

Where in afghanistan where you deployed gjohnson and when?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Traveller said:


> > 2 combat deployments to afghanistan and being a non-commissioned officer in the united states army *and now working in petsmart*. h1n1 doesn't know crap about tactics and ops, and i don't want him to act like he does. he can argue all the facts from books he wants, but leave military strategy to himself bc im going to go out on a limb and say he, nor you, have any military knowledge.
> 
> 
> Fixed one of your old statements


wow, thanks i appreciate that. i just got the job about a week ago. my first day was monday. but again, wow thanks man! you're a huge help!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> I dont know, but I'd imagine work in the security world would hire you. I dont know maybe its because so many young men have been through the Army in the states and employers are numb to it, but over here in Canada a military service looks really really good on a resume and I could easily harness it and land a job with more pay somewhere nice.


I think the timeframe is the main drawback. Your only going to find some minimum wage student job if you only will work there for 3-4 works before quitting. May as well work there and learn somethign about a hobby you like rather then work at some other crappy minimum wage place. I don't think a security firm would really want to bother hiering somebody for just 4 months


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you looked into working temp jobs as security for like events and concerts. I dont know about where you live but here in LA they are a few big name temp places for security that handle stuff like concerts/special events/and etc. I imagine they would hire you in a heart beat. Also I use to be a bouncer back in the day, the pay was great for just 4 hours of work 3x's a week. Have you looked into working as a bouncer?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Have you looked into working temp jobs as security for like events and concerts. I dont know about where you live but here in LA they are a few big name temp places for security that handle stuff like concerts/special events/and etc. I imagine they would hire you in a heart beat. Also I use to be a bouncer back in the day, the pay was great for just 4 hours of work 3x's a week. Have you looked into working as a bouncer?


haha no i have not looked into being a bouncer with all 5'8" of me. i dont think id scare anyone. but, that is something that would be kinda cool for the times you'd be working. but i like petsmart. seems to be some really knowledgeable people and i want to learn more about fish as a hobby.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm only 5'10" but can handle my own. We use to have a bouncer who was like 5'5" but f*cker was like a monkey and could kick some ass. The hours were cool and we got free food and drinks, plus you got to meet a lot of hot chicks. Look into it, I bet they will give you a chance. You just have to not mind getting down. But on the upside, most peeps who started sh*t were drunk and got their asses tossed in no time.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Quite a while then, did you learn a lot of arabic then?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

sadboy said:


> I'm only 5'10" but can handle my own. We use to have a bouncer who was like 5'5" but f*cker was like a monkey and could kick some ass. The hours were cool and we got free food and drinks, plus you got to meet a lot of hot chicks. Look into it, I bet they will give you a chance. You just have to not mind getting down. But on the upside, most peeps who started sh*t were drunk and got their asses tossed in no time.


sh*t that sounds pretty sweet, it never even crossed my mind. i can handle my own, level 2 certified in MAC! boom. id love to get some drunk ass in a naked choke and just make him go to sleep.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha im throwing a party friday.. ill hire you gjohnson ahaha


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Quite a while then, did you learn a lot of arabic then?


mostly pashto


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

I'm just testing you








Although don't know why'd you'd learn even a little arabic there. . .


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just go to your local clubs and talk to the head bouncer. I am pretty sure you can find some work doing that. I use to make $100 for 4 hours of work plus tips.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

you didn't believe me?



sadboy said:


> Just go to your local clubs and talk to the head bouncer. I am pretty sure you can find some work doing that. I use to make $100 for 4 hours of work plus tips.


well sh*t, ill get on that. thanks for the info!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

People tip bouncers? To let them cut line or just being nice?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i never heard of bouncers being tipped unless friends of theirs stop up to see them. 
nothing wrong with work. dunno if you guys have seen the help wanted sections lately but the options are slim to none, and for temp summer work (aside from landscaping help) they are even slimmer. 
employers have an overflow of applicants. people with college degrees are taking jobs at walgreens to make ends meet. nothing wrong with a petsmart job. its a job. thats more than many many people can say right now. plus he's young. he's got the option to work an easy job that isnt career focused. 
a close close friend of mine was active in the army for many years. he came back and is working at auto zone. this dude can work, but there are just not a lot of options. of course everyone imagines an ex-military man to become a state trooper, head of security or some upper level employee, but the harsh reality is, a mans gotta eat and pay his way and if the only thing on the table is some cashier job its either swallow your pride and get to work or be bull headed and go broke.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> People tip bouncers? To let them cut line or just being nice?


Yes. We would get tips on nights like st paddy's day or cinco de mayo to let them in when we were not letting in people any more. The biggest money maker for me was people paying to get there ID's back since we would take ID's and turn them into ABC if the person was caught using a fake ID or someone else ID.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> i never heard of bouncers being tipped unless friends of theirs stop up to see them.
> nothing wrong with work. dunno if you guys have seen the help wanted sections lately but the options are slim to none, and for temp summer work (aside from landscaping help) they are even slimmer.
> employers have an overflow of applicants. people with college degrees are taking jobs at walgreens to make ends meet. nothing wrong with a petsmart job. its a job. thats more than many many people can say right now. plus he's young. he's got the option to work an easy job that isnt career focused.
> a close close friend of mine was active in the army for many years. he came back and is working at auto zone. this dude can work, but there are just not a lot of options. of course everyone imagines an ex-military man to become a state trooper, head of security or some upper level employee, but the harsh reality is, a mans gotta eat and pay his way and if the only thing on the table is some cashier job its either swallow your pride and get to work or be bull headed and go broke.


amen brother. im happy i got a job, and a pretty fun one at that. i get to watch people come in and ask me why their foot long oscar isnt swimming very much in it's 20 gallon tank. hahahaha. soooo funny.

i know waaaaaayyyyy too many guys that have either retired or just finished up their initial contracts and can't find anything for work. just about the only ones that can are people in the medical/jag/and some M.I. guys.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> amen brother. im happy i got a job, and a pretty fun one at that. i get to watch people come in and ask me why their foot long oscar isnt swimming very much in it's 20 gallon tank. hahahaha. soooo funny.
> 
> i know waaaaaayyyyy too many guys that have either retired or just finished up their initial contracts and can't find anything for work. just about the only ones that can are people in the medical/jag/and some M.I. guys.


which is why i say keep on keepin on man. you're in college? good! stay the course. get a real world relevant degree (dont major in some BS like history or poetry). take whatever source of money you can from whatever job to support yourself and focus on a career in the near future.

and not for nothin, but working in a place like petsmart does give you some credible experience. customer service is a universally saught after trait. any job, even a backroom stock clerk job will smile upon seeing you've working around customers. so dont think its completely all for just money.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

How does a thread like this turn into what is has


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> amen brother. im happy i got a job, and a pretty fun one at that. i get to watch people come in and ask me why their foot long oscar isnt swimming very much in it's 20 gallon tank. hahahaha. soooo funny.
> 
> i know waaaaaayyyyy too many guys that have either retired or just finished up their initial contracts and can't find anything for work. just about the only ones that can are people in the medical/jag/and some M.I. guys.


which is why i say keep on keepin on man. you're in college? good! stay the course. get a real world relevant degree (dont major in some BS like history or poetry). take whatever source of money you can from whatever job to support yourself and focus on a career in the near future.

and not for nothin, but working in a place like petsmart does give you some credible experience. customer service is a universally saught after trait. any job, even a backroom stock clerk job will smile upon seeing you've working around customers. so dont think its completely all for just money.
[/quote]

hey appreciate the advice, central! and don't worry, ill be staying in college. i dont wanna be in the army forever, thats for sure. currently double majoring in spanish and education. might switch to spanish and criminal justice bc my new found dream job is going to be with the DEA. uhhhhh that'd be so badass.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> How does a thread like this turn into what is has


because we are humans, not robots. i mean how much conversation do you think a freaking fish tank filter will provide. people talk. we converse. deal with it. or better yet if youre a mod, lock it (since we are having an entertaining discussion that just happens to not be dead on point on what the original topic was)


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

ICEE said:


> How does a thread like this turn into what is has


bc people get on here and try to call me out, thinking i was somebody else?

back on topic, im going to post some pictures of this giant ass filter that petsmart has. i mean, i don't even know how to explain it. the sump itself is probably 200 gallons? guessing of course. im going to snoop around tomorrow and find the specs on it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

just make sure you dont get in troble for taking pics of there set-up. You never know.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

sadboy said:


> just make sure you dont get in troble for taking pics of there set-up. You never know.


ehhhh yeah good point. my managers are pretty laid back dudes. we'll see.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah if anything you might be able to find a link. a company like petsmart probably advertises their stuff online. but if you have to take a pic make sure its cool otherwise some manager might be like "wtf is this new guy doing"


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> yeah if anything you might be able to find a link. a company like petsmart probably advertises their stuff online. but if you have to take a pic make sure its cool otherwise some manager might be like "wtf is this new guy doing"


haha fired on my 4th day for stealing their secrets!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

I am robot, must post about filter.
Filter sounds nice, must view specs and analyse so I can discuss. Please enter specs. beep


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Are not employees at petsmart suppose to be loving, caring, compassionate, since they deal with little fluffy animals. PetSmart must be needing people bad.


do you know me, sadboy? no? ok. thought so. unless you have something to add to the thread, there's really no need to make useless comments.
[/quote]

have you looked at the border patrol? local or state PD or corrections system? most of them give military preference over college, good grades, good looks...etc...trust me, i know.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I am robot, must post about filter.
> Filter sounds nice, must view specs and analyse so I can discuss. Please enter specs. beep


someone PM a mod, traveller hasnt recieved his updates yet. sounds like he's still running on the Pfury 2.3 software.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sure does the new robots atleast offer us free penis pills and viagra.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Central said:


> amen brother. im happy i got a job, and a pretty fun one at that. i get to watch people come in and ask me why their foot long oscar isnt swimming very much in it's 20 gallon tank. hahahaha. soooo funny.
> 
> i know waaaaaayyyyy too many guys that have either retired or just finished up their initial contracts and can't find anything for work. just about the only ones that can are people in the medical/jag/and some M.I. guys.


which is why i say keep on keepin on man. you're in college? good! stay the course. get a real world relevant degree (dont major in some BS like history or poetry). take whatever source of money you can from whatever job to support yourself and focus on a career in the near future.

and not for nothin, but working in a place like petsmart does give you some credible experience. customer service is a universally saught after trait. any job, even a backroom stock clerk job will smile upon seeing you've working around customers. so dont think its completely all for just money.
[/quote]

BTW my uncle has a BS in history and did 30 years in the FBI and is retired and living comfortably on his pension. degrees get you in the door (or they used to). unless it's engineering or technical science related, it's worth next to nothing in reality...it just shows that you went to school, and did what was required to pass.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> Are not employees at petsmart suppose to be loving, caring, compassionate, since they deal with little fluffy animals. PetSmart must be needing people bad.


do you know me, sadboy? no? ok. thought so. unless you have something to add to the thread, there's really no need to make useless comments.
[/quote]

have you looked at the border patrol? local or state PD or corrections system? most of them give military preference over college, good grades, good looks...etc...trust me, i know.








[/quote]
border patrol would be pretty sweet. thought about it a little. i stated a little bit ago that my fall back plan after college if nothing works out is to try and be a police officer. the good majority of dad's side of the family were officers (grandma/grandpa, aunt, great grandpa). so they might be able to point in the right direction with who to talk to. yeah, sorry this got off topic, but i appreciate everyone's ideas and feedback!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> BTW my uncle has a BS in history and did 30 years in the FBI and is retired and living comfortably on his pension. degrees get you in the door (or they used to). unless it's engineering or technical science related, it's worth next to nothing in reality...it just shows that you went to school, and did what was required to pass.


very very true. but while he's still young and in school IF he knew what he wanted exactly he could focus like a laser on that specific field. i agree. my ex gf's dad worked at social security. they had a minimum requirement that you needed at least a bachelors degree. i asked him in what. he said "basket weaving for all we care, just as long as you got a degree".

so yeah, degrees are pointless. thats why more and more i recommend trade/tech schools for certain people. but if our boy here wants to be a cop, he should focus in criminal justice not 18th century french agriculture.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well at least thats true...lmfao!

plenty of cops i know who actually move up in the dept have degrees in sociology, and other science related fields...but i know a ton of cops with AS degrees in CJ, and plenty who dont have degrees at all (but a lot of them are prior military, and are doing part time school to get their degrees). if you have a choice in the matter, as far as finances go...i'd try my best to get into northeasterns CJ program, definitely one of, if not the best program in the country.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out why anyone on a fish forum would bust a guy's chops for working at a pet store in the fish department. Dude is in college and earning some $$$ doing a job that fits in perfectly with the hobby. GTFO of his thread or STFU. Good to see though that people finally came to their senses!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He claimed to be a military tactical drill expert in another thread so naturally our curiosity lead us to wonder why he is working at Petsmart. He then explained why, we said our sorries, slapped eachother on the ass, and moved on.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MODERATORS!!!!! RAWRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!
MODERATOR CRUSH THREAD! MODERATOR HUNGRY!!!!!...MMMM MODERATOR LIKE MEAT! MMMM MEAT GOOOOOD...MODERATOR LEAVE NOW! MODERATOR NOT COME BACK OR MODERATOR CRUSH AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bahahaha central


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here it is, i couldn't get it all at once.

what do you guys think of this set up, its running for 64 tanks, 55 of which are 30 gallons and 9 of which are 55 gallons (so they say)

my boss said it pumps out 12,000 gallons an hour but i have no idea.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like a pool filter, UV unit, inline heater and prob running 3 separate zones (3 magnetic drive pumps, possibly VFD?). Most likely feeders, and split down the middle for the other fish knowing petsmart.

I am pretty sure whatever is in pic 3 is not online or working... can you snap more pics of it?

Model numbers off the pumps in pic 4 and more pics of the control box?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

This conversation between Armac, r1dermon and travellor is done. If it continues by any one of you, you will get a 24hr suspension. Please stay on topic and stop ruffling each others feathers.


----------

